# Looking for an excel phone log template



## sueceesu (Oct 27, 2004)

Hello, 

This is my first post in this forum. I found this forum on the web looking for a template. Hope everyone will forgive my poor typing skills.

I am looking for an Excel spreadsheet or phone call log template whereby I could download my long distance telephone bill from a website, and paste it into a spreadsheet. I then have a sheet of frequently called numbers, which automatically pastes the person's name who called that number into the spreadsheet and tallies everything for that person. (Windows XP, Office 2003) I already checked MS Online.


----------



## XL Guru (Aug 30, 2003)

>> forgive my poor typing skills

Didn't notice any.

>> I already checked MS Online

I don't know of any ; let's make one! 

>> download my ... telephone bill ... and paste it into a spreadsheet

The numbers & amounts go in columns A & B respectively of the "Calls" sheet.

>> sheet of frequently called numbers

See table on "FCNs" sheet.

>> which automatically pastes the person's name ... into the sheet

The formula in column C of "Calls" looks up the UserName (from the FCNs table) for the number. You'd just need to copy it down as far as the list goes.

>> tallies everything for that person

There's a pivot table on the "Summary" sheet for this. To update it, you just rightclick it & choose "Refresh Data" from the pop-up menu.

Download the file, change the extension to xls, then check it out. Post back with how it needs tweaking to fit your needs.

Rgds,
Andy


----------



## sueceesu (Oct 27, 2004)

Andy,

Just got in and opened it. You are awsome. It is too late tonight for me to start, but I will try working with it in the morning. Thank you so very much!

Sue


----------

